# Pompano Recipe



## flyfishjeep

How do you guys prefer to cook your pomps? The family always seems to fry everything, and I am looking for something that allows you to taste the meat and not the breading and oil.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## fishn4fun

I like to grill mine leave the skin on use your favorite seasonings i like to cut lemons and lay on the grill under and on top of the fish very tasty


----------



## Travis Gill

Head and gut it and cut 3 diagonal slits on each side. Put it on a pan with tinfoil or arap in tin foil and do on the grill. lay some lemons in with it and season however you like. I am not sure how long it takes but the meat will be flakey and the skin will pull right off. Eat off the backbone. This is probably my favortite fish dish


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Freespool (2/28/2009)*Head and gut it and cut 3 diagonal slits on each side. Put it on a pan with tinfoil or arap in tin foil and do on the grill. lay some lemons in with it and season however you like. I am not sure how long it takes but the meat will be flakey and the skin will pull right off. Eat off the backbone. This is probably my favortite fish dish


+1

That how I do mine, except I leave the head on.Just make sure to cut out the gills and the eyes before cooking, they'll make it funky.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Freespool (2/28/2009)*Head and gut it and cut 3 diagonal slits on each side. Put it on a pan with tinfoil or arap in tin foil and do on the grill. lay some lemons in with it and season however you like. I am not sure how long it takes but the meat will be flakey and the skin will pull right off. Eat off the backbone. This is probably my favortite fish dish




Same here, you can also throw it in the oven like this instead of the grill.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i like to filet them, cutthem into 2 - 3in strips. break up a bunch of crackers and press them into the filets. and saute them in seasoned butter. put the strips on top of a bed of white rice and pour the rest of the sauce over them. mmm mmm good!!!


----------



## Chris V

I usually broil the filetsskin side down with some minced garlic, butter and a little bit of season all salt.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

My favorite way is to bake on 375 or 400, laythem skin side down, just a little bit of salt, add some fresh dill or dried if thats all ya got and be generous with it, put a little bit of butter and some lemon slices on top. Bake for about 15 or20 minutes(depending on the size of fillets and how fresh it is maybe a lil longer). I don't know but something about the dill really brings out the flavor of those pomps!

Dustin


----------



## Linda

I like to smoke my pompano


----------



## Linkovich

filets with skin still on. brush with the meat withlemon butter, season with favorite seasoning, grill skin side down until meat is flaky, then squeeze fresh lemon over the filets before serving.

Not the most elaborate recipe, but it's simple, easy and delicious!


----------

